
I really dont like spark, and scala sucks too - billblast
i do ml&#x2F;dl at a mid sized company and spark is terrible for this
other features seem good and other engs are content
any suggestions? yes im talking about databrricks btw
======
mtmail
Tips to get good answers:

\- Add 'Ask HN' to the submission title. The submission will show up in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

\- Describe the issue in more detail. "is terrible [for ml/dl]" isn't enough.

\- Punctuation, capitalizing words, avoid abbreviations. The message seems to
be typed on a mobile phone in a hurry. HN has no 140 character limit and I
presume you're not looking for short one sentence answers.

\- Proper submission title.

~~~
billblast
i improved it from my last submission but will incorporte thank you

